# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  NodeDB

## acoul

Έχει προβληματίσει στο παρελθόν το παρακάτω ερώτημα το awmn?

http://www.itee.uq.edu.au/~mesh/cgi-bin ... t.cgi/8465

σε μιά μικρή έρευνα που έκανα βρήκα κάποια σχετικά links για open source tools: http://wifi.ozo.com/?Links

brainstorming?

----------


## ysam

Ναι έχει συζητηθεί αλλά δεν βρέθηκε, μέχρι τώρα, ο "Αλέξανδρος" να μας πει για το php wireless map. Φοβερό και νομίζω πρέπει άμεσα να το ξεκινήσουμε το projectάκι. 

Ειδικά αν έχει και μία db από πίσω (Mysql or the like) τότε ακόμα καλύτερα.

Καιρός να αυτονομηθούμε όπως λέει και ο άλλος στο Post του.

-Γιάννης

----------


## Achille

To phpwirelessmap είναι πολύ buggy, το έχω δοκιμάσει.

Το meshdb φαίνεται τρελή αντιγραφή των early stages της NodeDB, οπότε ίσως μας κάνει σαν βάση  :: 

EDIT: Τελικά από ότι φαίνεται, μάλλον το meshdb EINAI ο κώδικας από όπου ξεκίνησε η nodedb...

----------


## Achille

Ας κατεβάσει κανένας σχετικότερος με php και databases την meshdb, γιατί εγώ δεν βγάζω και πολύ άκρη, και να μας πει αν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ή όχι...

----------


## Winner

Θα προσπαθήσω να το κοιτάξω, αν και τώρα αρχίζει εξεταστική και χρωστάμε πολλά.  ::

----------


## MerNion

> Θα προσπαθήσω να το κοιτάξω, αν και τώρα αρχίζει εξεταστική και χρωστάμε πολλά.


μαζί σου!!!!!!

----------


## ysam

Θα κάνω ένα cvs checkout να δω τι παίζει.. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## mojiro

βρε τι μου θυμιζει ?
http://www.itee.uq.edu.au/~mesh/db2/

απο τις 10 σεπτεμβρη και μετα θα το ελεγξω.


μηπως υπαρχουν πουθενα σε open source οι χαρτες της αττικης ?
και οχι μονο οι κεντρικοι λεοφοροι του nodedb-meshdb.....

----------


## paravoid

Α ναι, σίγουρα το ίδιο είναι.
Το κατάλαβα από την ταχύτητα...

Χμμμ, απότι βλέπω από το CVS του γίνονται ακόμα και τώρα updates, καλό αυτό!

Δαμιανέ (ελπίζω να το διαβάσεις αυτό), 
Μπορείς να κάνεις τακτικά (1 φορά την εβδομάδα) XML export την NodeDB και να την κρατάς έτσι ώστε οι χαμένοι κόμβοι να έχουν ελπίδα να γίνουν restore;
Ακόμα καλύτερα, αν μπορείς στείλε στον evilbunny να αλλάξει το email σε [email protected] (υπάρχει και έχει εσένα μόνο μέσα) και πες μας ποιοί άλλοι θέλεις να μπουν σε αυτή την ομάδα, ώστε να σε βοηθούν.

----------


## mojiro

η ταχυτητα νομιζω εξαρταται απο τον αριθμο nodes

πχ
ioannina

ενω για την αθηνα εχουμε 0.5mb σε html κωδικα...
athens-node1832


πχ



```
<option value="200">200 K-69, 2.5km, 150.0deg</option>
<option value="205">205 _DiMoN_, 13.2km, 61.0deg</option>
<option value="206">206 sbotsom, 11.2km, 111.0deg</option>
<option value="207">207 panta, 6.2km, 104.0deg</option>
<option value="210">210 alej, 8.8km, 93.0deg</option>
<option value="214">214 Prometheus, 13.0km, 64.0deg</option>
<option value="218">218 tolis, 6.4km, 128.0deg</option>

<option value="219">219 tolis2, 10.5km, 141.0deg</option>
<option value="224">224 Leontari, 13.1km, 63.0deg</option>
<option value="231">231 Ooop, 3.3km, 62.0deg</option>
<option value="232">232 canel, 15.6km, 80.0deg</option>
<option value="233">233 RaNd_0m, 3.0km, 37.0deg</option>
<option value="234">234 atzo, 13.0km, 78.0deg</option>
<option value="236">236 GNG Network, 7.5km, 110.0deg</option>
<option value="237">237 vsavvas, 25.5km, 49.0deg</option>
<option value="239">239 domus, 24.0km, 85.0deg</option>

<option value="240">240 Winner, 11.6km, 85.0deg</option>
<option value="244">244 K38, 9.4km, 76.0deg</option>
<option value="245">245 Runw, 19.1km, 49.0deg</option>
<option value="247">247 tdouk, 18.8km, 71.0deg</option>
<option value="248">248 STAMOS LARRIS, 11.3km, 95.0deg</option>
```


φανταστειτε τα παραπανω να ειναι 2000 ατομα επι 3 λιστες

----------


## paravoid

Υπάρχει και ένα πράγμα που το λένε gzip...
Το έχουμε πει στον evilbunny αλλά...

----------


## dti

> Δαμιανέ (ελπίζω να το διαβάσεις αυτό),


Συνήθως ...δεν μου ξεφεύγει τίποτε!




> Μπορείς να κάνεις τακτικά (1 φορά την εβδομάδα) XML export την NodeDB και να την κρατάς έτσι ώστε οι χαμένοι κόμβοι να έχουν ελπίδα να γίνουν restore;


'Εχω γράψει κι άλλη φορά οτι έχω πάρει backup παλιότερα (με όλους τους διαγραμμένους ενεργούς κόμβους κατά πάσα πιθανότητα). Το θέμα είναι αν κάποιοι πραγματικά θέλουν να είναι στη nodedb. π.χ. είχα εγκαίρως ειδοποιήσει οτι πρόκειται να διαγραφεί το node του DiGi (#191) ...και όντως έτσι έγινε... 




> Ακόμα καλύτερα, αν μπορείς στείλε στον evilbunny να αλλάξει το email σε [email protected] (υπάρχει και έχει εσένα μόνο μέσα) και πες μας ποιοί άλλοι θέλεις να μπουν σε αυτή την ομάδα, ώστε να σε βοηθούν.


ΟΚ θα στείλω ξανά email στον evilbunny για να του υπενθυμίσω και τις υπόλοιπες εκκρεμότητες...

----------


## paravoid

Ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## mojiro

θα προτεινα την κατασκευη μιας σελιδας-φορμας
στον σερβερ του site/foroum για να δηλοσουμε
μερικα στοιχεια μας που θα φανουν μελλοντικα
χρησιμα.



```
onoma_xristi
onoma_node
nodedb_id
thesi_xx
thesi_yy
arithmos_bb
arithmos_ap
arithmos_client
katastasi_node
sxolia
```

*ερωτηση:* τα xml που κρατα ο dti εχουν και τις συντεταγμενες ?
αν ναι, τοτε ειναι περριτη η παραπανω προταση.....

----------


## dti

Ακριβώς υπάρχουν όλα τα παραπάνω. Αν μάλιστα έχουν ενημερωθεί τα links υπάρχουν όλα τα στοιχεία.

----------


## Achille

Τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά όσο τα βλέπετε. Όσοι έχετε κάνει checkout το cvs, δείτε εκεί που λέει για τις συντεταγμένες που χρησιμοποιούν (και δεν είναι τα γνωστά Lat-Long)...

Αυτό πιστεύω θα μας δυσκολέψει περισσότερο από όλα.

----------


## mojiro

παρομιο προβλημα ειχα και εγω οταν εφτιαχνα το προγραμματακι 3dilnk. το ξεπερασα ευκολα, με μειονεκτημα τα μικρα εως τεραστια(αναλογα την ακριβεια των δεκαδικων ψηφιων) σφαλματα.

----------


## papashark

> Τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά όσο τα βλέπετε. Όσοι έχετε κάνει checkout το cvs, δείτε εκεί που λέει για τις συντεταγμένες που χρησιμοποιούν (και δεν είναι τα γνωστά Lat-Long)...
> 
> Αυτό πιστεύω θα μας δυσκολέψει περισσότερο από όλα.



Για κάνε μου ένα copy paste το τι γράφει, να σου πω και πως υπλογίζετε.

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να τα έχει σε UTM. Ττα τελευταία χρόνια όπου έχει υπολογιστή από πίσω τα βάζουν σε UTM, βολεύει καμιά φορά και στους χάρτες για όσους δεν έχουν κάνει ναυτικοί, καθότι ο χάρτης μπορεί να λέει επάνω πόσες μονάδες UTM αντιστοιχούν σε 1 χλμ απόστασης (οι ναυτικοί ξέρουμε ότι 1" βόρειο=1ναυτικό μίλι, 0.1" = 182 μέτρα)

----------


## papashark

> παρομιο προβλημα ειχα και εγω οταν εφτιαχνα το προγραμματακι 3dilnk. το ξεπερασα ευκολα, με μειονεκτημα τα μικρα εως τεραστια(αναλογα την ακριβεια των δεκαδικων ψηφιων) σφαλματα.


Το πρόβλημα συνήθως δεν ξεπηδά από την ακρίβεια δεκαδικών μέτρων, (παρότι το standard UTM προσφέρει ακρίβεια μεγαλύτερh από τα 182 μέτρα που είναι το standard στο LAT/LON, αλλά λύνετε με παραπάνω δεκαδικά ΜΜ-ΛΛ'-ΔΔ.Δ" > ΜΜ-ΛΛ'-ΔΔ.ΔΔΔ").

Το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από το datum που χρησιμοποείτε (κοινώς το πως κάνεις την γη από σφαίρα σε ένα επίπεδο στον χάρτη για να την απεικονήσεις σωστά). Εκεί τα σφάλματα μπορεί να είναι και ολόκληρα χιλιόμετρα.....

----------


## Achille

Papashark:
http://www.awmn.gr/meshdb/www/db2/about.html

----------


## papashark

#@[email protected]#$)@#$#@[email protected]#[email protected]

[email protected]λ@κες Aussie Nerds με τα κωλόDownUnder σας...

Χρησιμοποιούν και δικό τους Datum αλλά και δικό τους τρόπο μέτρησης.

Έτσι αντί για UTM έχουν UBD....

Και αντί για WGS84 έχουν Datum το ΑΜG66.....

Για την ακριβεια UBD ονομάζουν τον τρόπο μέτρησεις με το δικό τους datum, χειρότεροι και από τους άγγλους είναι ορισμένες φορές....  ::  

Οπότε θα πρέπει απλά να μετατρέψουμε τα υπάρχοντα στοιχεία από UBD/AMG66 σε UTM/WGS84, προσαρμόζοντας μονάχα τις συντεταγμένες στο σωστό datum.

----------


## Achille

Εγώ βέβαια δεν κατάλαβα λέξη  :: 

Τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνουμε;
Έχουμε παγκόσμια στοιχεία, αλλά θέλουν μετατροπή;
Πρέπει να βρούμε στοιχεία, και να τα μετατρέψουμε στο σύστημά τους;
Μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα libs-tools που έχουν για να κάνουν plotting τα διαγράμματα ή πρέπει να κατασκευάσουμε δικά μας;

Και το βασικότερο: ποιος ξέρει να τα κάνει αυτά;  ::

----------


## vegos

> Οπότε θα πρέπει απλά να μετατρέψουμε τα υπάρχοντα στοιχεία από UBD/AMG66 σε UTM/WGS84, προσαρμόζοντας μονάχα τις συντεταγμένες στο σωστό datum.


Υπάρχουν αρκετοί converters στο internet, καθώς επίσης κι ο αλγόριθμος για μετατροπές...

----------


## mojiro

με λιγα λογια αν καταλαβα καλα

UTM/WGS84=συντεταγμενες επιπεδου χαρτη
lat, long=συντεταγμενες σφαιρας 

ας υποθεσουμε οτι θελουμε να φτιαξουμε απο το μηδεν
ενα δικο μας συστημα nodedb.
ποια απο τα 2 θα χρησιμοποιησουμε ?

να υποθεσω το 2ο ?
το maporama & το nodedb δουλευουν σε lat, long...



και κατι ακομη...... αν και φοβαμε ουτοπικο

ενα συστημα nodedb θελει:

1) βαση δεδομενων των nodes (τουλαχιστον συντεταγμενες)
2) αλγοριθμο δημιουργια gif, jpg, png
3) ενα χαρτη σε μορφη vector graphics


τα 2 πρωτα τα εχουμε και μπορουμε να εχουμε μια
εικονα με λευκο φοντο με τα nodes συμαδεμενα...

το μονο που θα λειπει θα ειναι ο vector χαρτης της
αθηνας. μηπως ξερετε που μπορουμε να τον βρουμε
για freeware χρηση ? σε ποιους να μηλισουμε ?

maporama ? driveme.gr ? (το flash.gr/map εκλεισε....)

----------


## Achille

Θέλουμε και υψομετρικό χάρτη, και δημιουργία υψομετρικών διαγραμμάτων.

----------


## vegos

> Θέλουμε και υψομετρικό χάρτη, και δημιουργία υψομετρικών διαγραμμάτων.


Πρώτα απ' όλα πρέπει να βρεθεί ο χάρτης σε ψηφιακή μορφή.

Μετά, η εφαρμογή να γραφτεί με τέτοιο datum & coord system, ώστε να είναι συμβατά.

Αν πχ βάλουμε έναν χάρτη scanαρισμένο, ο οποίος είναι για χρήση με ΕΓΣΑ '87 (πχ χάρτης Στρατού ή της Road) και η εφαρμογή παίζει με WGS 84, τότε δεν θα αποτυπώνεται σωστά τίποτα....

----------


## Achille

Επομένως θέλουμε κάμποσο coding, μπορούμε βέβαια να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ιδέες από το meshdb.

Που μπορούμε να βρούμε χάρτη σε ψηφιακή μορφή; Και ποιος ξέρει αρκετά επί του θέματος και έχει αρκετό χρόνο και διάθεση να αναλάβει να συντονίσει το project;

----------


## Winner

Το Radio Mobile για το οποίο έγραψα πριν από λίγες μέρες καταφέρνει και τραβάει χάρτες (υψομετρικούς και οδικούς) από το Internet. Τα αντίστοιχα αρχεία που τραβάει βέβαια υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα για download, καθώς φαντάζομαι και αναλυτικές οδηγίες στο Internet για τη χρήση τους.
΄
Δείτε και στη σελίδα του για περισσότερα http://www.cplus.org/rmw/english1.html

Γνώμη είναι πως η δουλειά αυτή για να γίνει ολοκληρωμένα και σωστά, χρειάζεται συντονισμό και αρκετά άτομα που να γνωρίζουν βασικά πράγματα από coding.

Εγώ θα έχω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το θέμα από Οκτώβρη και έπειτα.

----------


## paravoid

> Το Radio Mobile για το οποίο έγραψα πριν από λίγες μέρες καταφέρνει και τραβάει χάρτες (υψομετρικούς και οδικούς) από το Internet. Τα αντίστοιχα αρχεία που τραβάει βέβαια υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα για download, καθώς φαντάζομαι και αναλυτικές οδηγίες στο Internet για τη χρήση τους.
> ΄
> Δείτε και στη σελίδα του για περισσότερα http://www.cplus.org/rmw/english1.html
> 
> Γνώμη είναι πως η δουλειά αυτή για να γίνει ολοκληρωμένα και σωστά, χρειάζεται συντονισμό και αρκετά άτομα που να γνωρίζουν βασικά πράγματα από coding.
> 
> Εγώ θα έχω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το θέμα από Οκτώβρη και έπειτα.


Αν δεις στην download page έχει links προς το License Agreement της MapPoint και της MapQuest.
Δεν τα βλέπω και πολύ καλά τα πράγματα...
Παράδειγμα:



> License to and Limitations on Use of Maps, Cartographic Technology and Content Information
> Provided you comply with these Terms of Use, MapQuest grants you a nonexclusive, non-transferable license to view and print the Materials solely *for your own personal* non-commercial use. You may share a map with another individual for that individual's personal non-commercial use using the email option on the map webpage. You may not commercially exploit the Materials or the underlying data, including without limitation, you may not create derivative works of the Materials, *use any data mining*, robots, *or similar data gathering and extraction tools* on the Materials, frame any portion of the Materials, or reprint, copy, modify, translate, port, publish, sublicense, assign, transfer, sell, *or otherwise distribute the Materials without the prior written consent of MapQuest*. You shall not derive or attempt to derive the source code or structure of all or any portion of the Materials by reverse engineering, disassembly, decompilation or any other means. You shall not use the Materials to operate a service bureau or for any other use involving the processing of data of others. You shall use the Materials and this website for legal purposes only and shall not use them in any manner that violates the laws of any jurisdiction. You do not receive any, and MapQuest and its licensors retain all, ownership rights in the Materials. You may not alter or remove any copyright notice or proprietary legend contained in or on the Materials. Nothing contained herein shall be construed as granting you a license under any copyright, trademark, patent or other intellectual property right of MapQuest or any third party, except for the right of use license expressly set forth herein.

----------


## JS

Ας οργανώσει κάποιος που ξέρει (πχ papashark) περί χαρτών το τί ακριβώς θέλουμε και υπόσχομαι να βοηθήσω μπας και τα βρούμε.
Υψομετρικά χαμηλής ανάλυσης ίσως βρούμε (τζάμπα) αλλά για φωτογραφίες δεν νομίζω.

----------


## papashark

> με λιγα λογια αν καταλαβα καλα
> 
> UTM/WGS84=συντεταγμενες επιπεδου χαρτη
> lat, long=συντεταγμενες σφαιρας


Όχι...

Το UTM & lat/lon είναι μονάδες μέτρησης. όπως λέμε ίντσες και εκατοστά.

Το UTM έχει το 0 που ξεκινάει και προχωράει με δεκαδικό σύστημα, ενώ το Lat/Lon έχει μοίρες (360), λεπτά (60), δευτερόλεπτα (60) και δέκατα ή εκατοστά του δευτερολέπτου. Το πρώτο είναι σύγχρονη μονάδα μέτρησης που βολεύει περισσότερο σε χρήση με ηλεκτρονικές συσκεύες, το δεύτερο είναι η παλαιά μέθοδος που βόλευε με χρήση χαρτών (και ειδικά ακόμα και σήμερα τους ναυτικούς).

Το wgs84, european1970 & 1959, ΑΜG66 είναι ο τρόπος που μετρατρέπουν την ελλειψοηδή μορφή της γης σε χάρτες. Καθότι μία μοίρα στον ησιμερινό, είναι πολύ μικρότερη από μια μοίρα κοντά στους πόλους.....

Όσο πιο εξιδικευμένο είναι το datum, τόσο πιο καλά αποτελέσματα βγάζει για την περιοχή που είναι εξιδικευμένο. Έτσι το ελληνικό ΕΓΣΑ87 είναι πολύ καλό για ελλάδα, αλλά νοτιότερα από την αίγυπτο είναι σαν σκατά.....

Τώρα, έψαξα λίγο περισσότερο την περίπτωση μας και,

...το πρόβλημα ειναι εμείς τα στοιχεία που έχουμε περάσει, με ποιό datum είναι.

...Όσοι έχουν από GPS, έχουν μάλλον το wgs84, όσοι έχουν από το maporama, μάλλον έχουν και αυτοί το wgs84, όσοι έχουν όμως από την Nodedb, έχουν το αυστραλέζικο σύστημα, για αυτό έχουμε κάποιες διαφορές στους κόμβους, που ενώ ειμαστε 400 μέτρα μακριά, μας βγάζει τον έναν πάνω στον άλλο, γι' αυτό έχουμε και κάποιες διαφορές με τον βορά στην κατεύθηνση των λινκ (3-4 μοίρες ανατολικά νομίζω), γι' αυτό μας βγάζει και τα υψόμετρα λάθος (τα υψόμετρα είναι όλα με το αυστραλέζικο σύστημα ενώ οι συντεταγμένες όχι).

Οπότε αυτό που έχω να πώ, είναι να προχωρήσουμε ως έχει, και διαλέγοντας από εδώ και μπρος παντού WGS84, με UTM μέτρηση (πιο ακριβής). 
Τα υπάρχοντα στοιχεία να μην μετατραπούν, αλλά να περαστούν ώς έχουν. Αργότερα μπορούμε να κάνουμε μόνοι μας στους κόμβους μας, καλύτερο κεντράρισμα. 
Προσοχή θέλει τα υψομετρικά πολύγωνα, με τι datum θα είναι για να μην έχουμε τα προβλήματα της Nodedb.

----------


## mojiro

τα υψομετρα(μεσω δορυφορου) τα εχω για ολη την αττικη σε
μορφη txt πλεον.

η συνημενη φοτο ειναι φτιαγμενη απο τα υψομετρα και μονο.

----------


## mojiro

για δειτε λιγο εδω

http://www.geoapikonisis.gr/projections-greek.htm

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μέσα στο ψάξιμο έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό:
http://www.wigle.net/

Έχει δυνατότητα αποστολής αρχείων από τα γνωστά μας προγράμματα για σκανάρισμα (netstumbler, kismet, pocketwarrior) έτσι μπορεί να δίνει και την κάυψη του δικτύου

----------


## socrates

Από ότι βλέπω δεν είναι απλό να κάνουμε export τις συντεταγμένες! Πιο εύκολο τελικά θα είναι να βασιστούμε σε ένα GPS, και να επαναπροσδιορίσουμε τις συντεταγμένες. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει ανα περιοχή και με δανεικά GPS.

Ας το πάρουμε ως ευκαιρία να τεστάρουμε την ακρίβεια των συντεταγμένων μας, καθώς επίσης και να βοηθήσουμε να φτιαχτεί ένα nodeDB σύστημα στα μέτρα μας. (Μην γκρινιάζουμε μόνο ας κάνουμε και κάτι).

ΥΓ. Πάνο καλή η ανάλυση σου! (πως φαίνεται ο ναυτικός). Επίσης καλό και το link που έδωσε ο mojiro. Ξεκαθάρισα κάποια πράγματα στο χάος των GIS.


My 0.00000019 + 0.000000001 για τους εφοριακούς (υπάρχουν ποσά και κάτω απο το τραπέζι  ::  )

----------


## mojiro

```
file_title             = 2
data_format            = float32
map_projection         = UTM Zone 34N
ellipsoid              = WGS84
left_map_x             = 673110
lower_map_y            = 4096710
right_map_x            = 855900
upper_map_y            = 4324230
number_of_rows         = 2529
number_of_columns      = 2032
elev_m_unit            = meters
elev_m_minimum         = -144
elev_m_maximum         = 1733
elev_m_missing_flag    = -9999
```

αυτο μας κανει ?

----------


## mojiro

τελικα κανα νεο για χαρτη ?

εχω googlαρει τα παντα, αλλα δεν εχω βρει κατι ελευθερο.

μονοδρομος θα ελεγα ειτε αγορα καποιου πακετου, ή τελος
παντων καποιου ειδους συνεργασια για να μας βγει τσαμπα.

οπως και να εχει ειτε θα χρησιμοποιησουμε data εμπορικων
πακετων, ειτε θα τα παρουμε απο τα site και θα τα επαναφερουμε
σε vector format.

αν δεν σας ενδιαφερει η λεπτομερια στους δρομους, μαλλον
θα κανουμε στο τελος κατι που θα θυμιζει τον οδικο χαρτη της
nodedb με σταδιακη εμπλουτηση στοιχειων.

----------


## dti

***απαράδεκτο για πράκτορες (Θου-Βου: Καραφλός Πράκτωρ 000)***
edited by jabarlee

----------


## jimis

Θα προτείνω κάτι που μάλλον θα ενοχλήσει πολλούς:

Γιατί δεν επικοινωνούμε με κανα driveme.gr ή maps.flash.gr μπας και μας δώσουν τα data υπό την προϋπόθεση σε κάθε χάρτη που θα παράγουμε να φαίνεται το logo τους; Τους διαφημίζουμε και μας βοηθάνε. Εξάλλου και η nodedb.com το ίδιο νομίζω πως έχει κάνει. 

Δημήτρης

----------


## papashark

***διαγράφηκε απάντηση σε διεγραμμένο μήνυμα***
edited by jabarlee

----------


## papashark

> Θα προτείνω κάτι που μάλλον θα ενοχλήσει πολλούς:
> 
> Γιατί δεν επικοινωνούμε με κανα driveme.gr ή maps.flash.gr μπας και μας δώσουν τα data υπό την προϋπόθεση σε κάθε χάρτη που θα παράγουμε να φαίνεται το logo τους; Τους διαφημίζουμε και μας βοηθάνε. Εξάλλου και η nodedb.com το ίδιο νομίζω πως έχει κάνει. 
> 
> Δημήτρης


Έαν δεν μπορούμε να το φτιάξουμε μόνοι μας ώστε να μην εξαρτιώμαστε από άλλους (και την πατήσουμε όπως την ψιλοπατήσαμε με την Nodedb παρότι φταίμε και εμείς) τότε ίσως κάποια συνεργασία να μας βοηθήσει.

Αν και χάρτες έχουμε, πρόγραμμα ψάχνουμε να βρούμε.

----------


## koki

Απλά θα πρέπει να βρούμε και hosting, κατόπιν τούτου, νομίζω, για το μέρος όπου θα λειτουργεί το project αυτό.

----------


## jimis

Πρόγραμμα φτιάχνουμε ήδη, τα data -δρόμους ή φωτογραφίες- δεν έχουμε (εκτός βέβαια απ'τα υψομετρικά που υπάρχουν free με μια μέτρια ανάλυση). Και data είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρεθούν ελεύθερα. 

Δημήτρης

----------


## papashark

Πιστεύω ότι δεν χρειαζόμαστε χάρτη μεγάλης ανάλυσης. Ο χάρτης που ήδη έχουμε με τo nagios είναι αρκετός. Άλλωστε για να παίρνουμε τις συντεταγμένες έχουμε το maporama.

----------


## jimis

Δε θα μας χάλαγε όμως να έχουμε ένα ιnterface όπου να μπορούμε να μεγενθύνουμε, να βλέπουμε δρόμους, πλατείες και θέση με μεγάλη ακρίβεια. Εγώ προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα αυτό από banner-free έκδοση. Οι υπόλοιποι τι νομίζετε;

----------


## mojiro

θα σας κανω μια διευκρινηση

οι χαρτες του driveme.gr και του καθε παρομοιου site
διμιουργουνται οχι απο ετοιμες φωτογραφιες (οπως το
nagios) αλλα απο συντεταγμενες.

πχ η λεωφ βουλιαγμενης αποτελειται απο ευθυγραμμα
τμηματα των οποιων οι συντεταγμενες ειναι

τμημα1(1, 5)-(7, 9)
τμημα2(7, 9)-(15, 35)
....


και ολα αυτα φτιαχνουν τον χαρτη. το καλο με αυτη την
λειτουργια ειναι στο zoom, που θεωριτικα ειναι απειρο
χωρις να πιξελιαζει η εικονα. το κακο ειναι οτι θες μια
τεραστια και δυσχρηστη βαση δεδομενων. την δουλεια
αυτη την εχουν ειδη κανει τα διαφορα map-site.

στην περιπτωση των ετοιμων images, θα φτιαχνεται ενα
μωσαικο απο φοτογραφιουλες για μια μεγαλη. κατι τετοιο
ειχα στο μιαλο μου οταν εκανα το προγραμματακι 3dlink.
σε αυτη την περιπτωση, απλα ξεχναμε το zoom. ουτε in,
ουτε out.

ερωτηση προς ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟ ΑΜΔΑ: αναλαμβανει κανεις την
ευθηνη και την επηκοινωνια με την εταιρια INFOCHARTA
για το θεμα του χαρτη (με μπανερ ή τσαμπα)?

site INFOCHARTA
http://www.infocharta.gr/digital_maps.el.html

----------


## mojiro

> Απλά θα πρέπει να βρούμε και hosting, κατόπιν τούτου, νομίζω, για το μέρος όπου θα λειτουργεί το project αυτό.


το hosting ? μα το awmn.gr/nodes δεν θα βολευε ?

----------


## dti

Ο Σύλλογος και το Δ.Σ. στην κατάσταση που βρίσκεται δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να ασχοληθεί με τέτοια θέματα προς το παρόν. 
Λυπάμαι που σε απογοητεύω, αλλά δυστυχώς έτσι είναι τα πράγματα.
Παρόμοια πρόταση μου έχει διατυπώσει και άλλο μέλος, με ακόμη καλύτερες ίσως προοπτικές, αλλά δυστυχώς πέσατε σε κακή χρονική στιγμή...  ::

----------


## jimis

Mojiro γι' αυτό είπα ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρεις data ελεύθερα. Γιατί είναι σε διανυσματική μορφή και μεγάλης ακρίβειας. Φυσικά και φωτογραφίες είναι χειρότερες, είτε μία μεγάλη είτε πολλές μικρές.

Πάντως το να βρούμε από κάπου vector δεδομένα δε σημαίνει ότι δε μπορούμε να παράγουμε φωτογραφίες. Απλά παράγονται δυναμικά σύμφωνα με τις επιλογές του χρήστη στο web interface. Έτσι άλλωστε δουλεύουν τα driveme.gr και nodedb.com

Δημήτρης

----------


## jabarlee

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jismy
> 
> Απλά θα πρέπει να βρούμε και hosting, κατόπιν τούτου, νομίζω, για το μέρος όπου θα λειτουργεί το project αυτό.
> 
> 
> το hosting ? μα το awmn.gr/nodes δεν θα βολευε ?


Στο cslab (Πολυτεχνείο), όπου γίνεται το hosting, δεν μπορεί με κανένα τρόπο να μπει banner ή κάτι ανάλογο

----------


## mojiro

> Ο Σύλλογος και το Δ.Σ. στην κατάσταση που βρίσκεται *δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να ασχοληθεί* με τέτοια θέματα προς το παρόν. 
> Λυπάμαι που σε απογοητεύω, αλλά δυστυχώς έτσι είναι τα πράγματα.
> Παρόμοια πρόταση μου έχει διατυπώσει και άλλο μέλος, με ακόμη καλύτερες ίσως προοπτικές, αλλά δυστυχώς πέσατε σε κακή χρονική στιγμή...


μπορεις να μου πεις τι εννοεις λεγοντας *δικαιωμα*

εξαιτιας εμπορικου θεματος ? θα ηταν λαθος να τους στειλω
πρωσοπικο email ? ξερω οτι μαλλον θα φαω πορτα. αλλα δεν
χανω τιποτα να δοκιμασω.

αν δεν μου πειτε "οκ" δεν στελνω τιποτα στην infocharta

----------


## jimis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jismy
> 
> ...


Προσωρινή λύση: Στο cslab να εμφανίζεται ο χαμηλής ανάλυσης χάρτης και στο nodes.awmn ο υψηλής.

----------


## dti

> μπορεις να μου πεις τι εννοεις λεγοντας *δικαιωμα*


Με βάση την τελευταία Γ.Σ. και για να προχωρήσουν κάποια τυπικά μεν αλλά πολύ ουσιαστικά διαδικαστικά θέματα, το Δ.Σ. θεωρείται υπηρεσιακής μορφής και δεν δικαιούται να κάνει επαφές / συμφωνίες με τρίτους, χωρίς τη σύμφωνη γνώμη των μελών.
Είναι πολύ μπλεγμένη ιστορία, δυστυχώς, που μας δένει τα χέρια σε πολλά θέματα.

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> μπορεις να μου πεις τι εννοεις λεγοντας *δικαιωμα*
> 
> 
> Με βάση την τελευταία Γ.Σ. και για να προχωρήσουν κάποια τυπικά μεν αλλά πολύ ουσιαστικά διαδικαστικά θέματα, το Δ.Σ. θεωρείται υπηρεσιακής μορφής και δεν δικαιούται να κάνει επαφές / συμφωνίες με τρίτους, χωρίς τη σύμφωνη γνώμη των μελών.
> Είναι πολύ μπλεγμένη ιστορία, δυστυχώς, που μας δένει τα χέρια σε πολλά θέματα.



ουτε αφιλοκερδης συμφωνιες?

----------


## jabarlee

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jabarlee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ...


το awmn.gr είναι όλο στο cslab... οπότε θα πρέπει να βρεθεί κάπου αλλού η λύση

----------


## mojiro

> το awmn.gr είναι όλο στο cslab... οπότε θα πρέπει να βρεθεί κάπου αλλού η λύση


κατσε να βρουμε χαρτη.....  ::  και βλέπουμε

----------


## jimis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jimis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jabarlee
> 
> ...


Δεν κατάλαβες. Ο υψηλής ανάλυσης χάρτης θα φαίνεται μόνο ασύρματα (π.χ. στον server του mojiro) και όχι ιντερνετικά. Κι αυτό προσωρινά μέχρι να βρεθεί μέρος για hosting.

----------


## jabarlee

...οντως, δεν είχα καταλάβει...

αν θελήσετε hosting ασύρματο, προσφέρομαι

----------


## mojiro

το αρχειο μου εχει

πειραια
κερατσινι
νικαια
κορυδαλλο
αιγαλεω
αγ. βαρβαρα
χαιδαρι (μισο)
ταυρο
π. φαληρο
αθηνα(1/3)
και την ακτογραμμη της ποσειδωνος

σας ενδιαφερει ?

----------


## jabarlee

ε, πως 8α το δούμε? φυσικά και ενδιαφέρει (εμένα τουλάχιστον)

----------


## mojiro

> ε, πως 8α το δούμε? φυσικά και ενδιαφέρει (εμένα τουλάχιστον)



νομιζω εσυ ειχες κατεβασει το 3dlink... αυτο ειναι το αρχειο μου.
βεβαια οχι σε τοσο χαλια αναληση. η αναληση του ειναι ιδια με
αυτη της κεντρικης σελιδας στο mapsite.

πολυ πιο ευκολα θα παρω τα αρχεια με μικρη αναλυση

το θεμα απο εδω και περα:
η php κανει edit σε gif ή bmp ωστε να απεικονιζει τα nodes πανω
στο χαρτη σε μια τελικη φοτο σε gif ή png ?

απο τις 10 σεπτεμβρη που τελιωνει η εξεταστικη θα αρχισω να
διαβαζω php.

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχει στα σχέδια κάποια συνάντηση για συζήτηση του σχετικού θέματος μετα-σουβλακίου ή κάτι παρόμοιου?

----------


## mojiro

δεν ξερω για σουβλακια αλλα εγω βρηκα μια βιβλιοθηκη
γραφικων που δουλευει με php & apache & linux

----------


## paravoid

> δεν ξερω για σουβλακια αλλα εγω βρηκα μια βιβλιοθηκη
> γραφικων που δουλευει με php & apache & linux


Μήπως λες για την GD;  ::

----------


## mojiro

εεεε ναι, (με πειρανε χαμπαρι....)  ::

----------


## mojiro

αγορασα απο τον παπασωτηριου ενα βιβλιαρακι, που
εχει παρα πολλες εντολες της php. εκανε 11.5ε.

εχει μεινει αλλο ενα στο καταστημα της στουρναρη.
το βιβλιαρακι-λεξικο ειναι γραμενο απο τον ιδρυτη
της php, και ειναι γαματο.  ::  

βρηκα μεσα εντολες για διαχειριση image.


οποτε μπει ο dti ας μου στειλει σε email δειγμα των
αρχειων xml λιστων που εχει.

εμαιλ
gegegoal <παπι> yahoo.com

----------


## Cha0s

Το καλύτερο βιβλίο της PHP είναι το Manual που έχει στο site της!

Το πιο καλογραμμένο manual μακράααν!
Όλα τα άλλα είναι περιττά  ::

----------


## mxou

> Το καλύτερο βιβλίο της PHP είναι το Manual που έχει στο site της!
> 
> Το πιο καλογραμμένο manual μακράααν!
> Όλα τα άλλα είναι περιττά


ΚΑΙ με σχόλια από "καμένους" developers (ακόμα καπνίζει) ... Αυτά δε βρίσκονται πουθενά αλλού.

----------


## mojiro

το εχω και το original-php manual, αλλα ειναι οτι
καλυτερο (για εμενα ) να υπαρχει ενα λεξικο με
ολες(τις περισσοτερες) εντολες και την συνταξη
τους.

τεσπα το θεμα δεν ειναι εκει. κανενα xml αρχειακι
στειλτε για να δω πως ειναι η βαση δεδομενων της
nodedb.

----------


## Cha0s

Έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει την έκδοση σε Windows Help Format (chm) και δεν σε βόλεψε;

Έχει σύστημα για search και ανάλυση όλων των built in και όχι μόνο functions της PHP.

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάτι πιο βολικό και πάνω απόλα σίγουρα σωστό και ενημερωμένο (πυκνά συχνά το manual της PHP ανανεώνεται με κάθε νέα version που βγαίνει public.) σε σύγκριση με ένα βιβλίο που γράφτηκε πολύ πριν από τις τωρινές εκδόσεις της PHP και άμα είναι και Ελληνικό... τότε μιλάμε για αρχαίο βιβλίο  ::

----------


## mojiro

εκδοτης: O'REALLY
συγγραφεας: RASMUS LERDORF
τιτλος: PHP POCKET REFERENCE (covers PHP4)
σελιδες: 135 μεγεθους A5
ISBN: 0-596-00402-8
κοστος: 11,3€

δεν ξερω για εσας αλλα στον προγραμματισμο προτειμω
το εντυπο βιβλιο, και οχι να αλλαζω 2-3 παραθυρα. εχω
δουλεψει στο παρελθον με το help των windows για τον
προγραμματισμο του bass.dll και με ειχε κουρασει.

----------


## Cha0s

Όταν γνωρίζεις καλά μία γλώσσα και σου τύχει να χρειαστείς να ανατρέξεις στο manual για να δεις πχ την σύνταξη μίας function το βιβλίο μάλλον δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο σε σύγκριση με τον υπολογιστή που με ένα γρήγορο search μπορείς να έχεις τα αποτελέσματα στην οθόνη σου.

Αν δεν ξέρει κάποιος γρι από PHP (για PHP μιλάω πάντα) τότε σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί διάβασμα αλλά και πάλι εγώ προτείνω ανεπιφύλλακτα πρώτα να διαβάσει το Manual της PHP (αφού το τυπώσει γιατί στην οθόνη είναι δύσκολο το πολύ διάβασμα) και μετά οτιδήποτε άλλο.
Αν δεν καταλάβει τα βάσικα έστω από το Manual της PHP τότε ας μην ασχοληθεί καλύτερα... πιο απλά δεν μπορούν να τα γράψουν...

----------


## mojiro

λοιπον ο χαρτης μου σε 6.25% σμικρυνση

----------


## mojiro

ο χαρτης εχει βελτιωθει.

το παρακατω σας αρεσει ? ειναι το κλασσικο xml της nodedb
με παραλαγες και προσθηκες



```
<user name="mojiro">
	<url>www.geociies.com/gegegoal/</url>
	<email>[email protected]</email>
	<wlemail>[email protected]</wlemail>
	<telephone>2101234567</telephone>
	<mobile>6969696969</mobile>
	<datecreated>110719982135</datecreated>
	<dateupdated>090720042135</dateupdated>
	<nolinks>2</nolinks>
	<comments>mplampla1</comments>

	<link id="1833">
		<url>www.geociies.com/gegegoal/</url>
		<wlurl>keramidi.awmn</wlurl>
		<nodeimage>www.geocities.com/gegegoal/ufo.png<nodeimage>
		<telephone>2101234567</telephone>
		<datecreated>110719982135</datecreated>
		<dateupdated>090720042135</dateupdated>
		<policy>free</policy>
		<nodestatus>up</nodestatus>
		<comments>mplampla1</comments>

		<hostnotes>awmn_server</hostnotes>
		<hostdescription>cl633_adv10b_128</hostdescription>
		<hostoperatingsystem>mandrake_8.2</hostoperatingsystem>

		<place>Korydallos/Pireas/Attiki/Ellada</place>
		<lat>24.121212</lat>
		<long>23.454545</long>
		<height>8</height>
		<error>2</error>

		<hostname>desert</hostname>
		<if>eth3</if>
		<ssid>awmn1833</ssid>
		<ip>192.168.37.2</ip>
		<broadcast>192.168.38.255</broadcast>
		<netmask>255.255.255.0</netmask>
		<gateway>192.168.38.200</gateway>
		<dns>192.168.38.200</dns>

		<lancard>cicso340pci</lancard>
		<macaddress>00:60:4F:21:B9:13</macaddress>
		<protocol>802.11b</protocol>
		<channel>6</channel>
		<lanwww>www.cisco.com</lanwww>
		<antenna>sd19g</antenna>

		<linktype>CL</linktype>
		<linkname>keramidogatos2</linkid>
		<linkwith>3411</linkwith>
	</link>

	<link id="3411">
		<url>www.geociies.com/gegegoal/</url>
		<wlurl></wlurl>
		<nodeimage>www.geocities.com/gegegoal/ufo.png<nodeimage>
		<telephone>2101234567</telephone>
		<datecreated>110719982135</datecreated>
		<dateupdated>090720042135</dateupdated>
		<policy>free</policy>
		<nodestatus>up</nodestatus>
		<comments>mplampla1</comments>

		<hostnotes>awmn_wrt54gs</hostnotes>
		<hostdescription>linksys_wrt54gs</hostdescription>
		<hostoperatingsystem>openwrt</hostoperatingsystem>

		<place>Nikaia/Pireas/Attiki/Ellada</place>
		<lat>24.222222</lat>
		<long>23.555555</long>
		<height>18</height>
		<error>2</error>

		<hostname>awmn3411</hostname>
		<ssid>awmn3411</ssid>
		<if>eth1</if>
		<ip>192.168.40.10</ip>
		<broadcast>192.168.40.255</broadcast>
		<netmask>255.255.255.0</netmask>
		<gateway>192.168.40.200</gateway>
		<dns>192.168.40.200</dns>

		<lancard>onboard</lancard>
		<macaddress>00:60:4F:21:B9:13</macaddress>
		<protocol>802.11b</protocol>
		<channel>6</channel>
		<lanwww>www.linksys.com</lanwww>
		<antenna>dl9o</antenna>

		<linktype>AP</linktype>
		<linkname>taratsas</linkid>
		<linkwith>-1</linkwith>
	</link>
</user>
```

----------


## acoul

> δεν ξερω για σουβλακια αλλα εγω βρηκα μια βιβλιοθηκη
> γραφικων που δουλευει με php & apache & linux


σουβλάκι meeting in action: http://blogs.ozo.com//index.php?op=View ... i-wifi.jpg

it actually works !!

----------

